# drill press table



## clapiana (Apr 2, 2013)

anybody build a table that helps with not having to use the dp handle so much to raise and lower  the table which drives me nuts every time I have to reach around to do it.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's my home made DP table with height crank adjustment extension. It works well. The extension shaft must be disengaged to tilt the table, but I do it so infrequently that it's not a big deal.


----------



## clapiana (Apr 2, 2013)

ahhhh dick that would be a night and day leap ahead then what i have now!!!  i shall pay home depot a visit today.  it amazes me that they are getting 2k on some of these drill presses on the market today and they have not changed the design in 30 years....and still no electric lift feature for the table?  thanks!


----------



## fitzman163 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice setup! Thats using your head!


----------



## Dick Mahany (Apr 16, 2013)

I had a few requests about the crank handle extension.  I just used a carriage bolt of the desired length from my local hardware store and ground the head down to fit inside the crank handle bore.  Simple and inexpensive.  Hope that helps.


----------

